# Vorstellung und Frage zu Hardwaretausch

## tstrubbi

Hallo,

habe Erfahrungen in MS Serverumgebungen, Netzwerk, nur leider nicht mit Linux, speziell Gentoo.

Habe ein bisschen in der Suse die Maus geschoben und weiss was ein init 6 ist, das wars.

Mein Problem: Habe einen Gentoo Server übernommen der Mails von einem POP3 Server holt und an einen MS Exchange Server weiterleitet, Proxy ist er auch. Die Hardware ist mind. 4 Jahre alt und Gentoo läuft ohne GUI. Das letzte update ist ca. 2 Jahre her.

Meine Frage: Kann ich die alte Kiste (vermutlich P2 oder Athlon) per Image sichern und gegen eine neue (vermutlich Sempron) austauschen, dann Image zurückspielen und erwarten das alles wie bisher läuft (OK ist wohl etwas zu viel erwartet)?

Danke für die Hilfe, Gruß Strubbi

----------

## dmaus

 *Quote:*   

> Kann ich die alte Kiste (vermutlich P2 oder Athlon) per Image sichern und gegen eine neue (vermutlich Sempron) austauschen, dann Image zurückspielen und erwarten das alles wie bisher läuft (OK ist wohl etwas zu viel erwartet)

 

Habe genau das in den letzten Monaten bei zwei Servern[1] problemlos durchgeführt. Natürlich muss der Kernel an die neue Hardware angepasst werden -- ansonsten fällt mir nichts ein, was zu beachten wäre. Bzw. mehr habe ich nicht gemacht.

[1] Ein Mailserver (Qmail+vpopmail+courier-imap) und ein Fileserver (Samba als PDC+LDAP+Lizenzverwaltung)

----------

## dakjo

Wenn die Treiber für die neue Hardware im Kernel mitkompiliert wurden ja.

Ansonsten baust du den Kernel schnell mal neu mit den passenden Treibern zusätzlich.

(Oder wenndest dich kommerzieller weise an uns: www.mpsna.de)

Nochwas: Ist das System wirklich zwei Jahre alt solltest du es schnellstens Updaten. Da es aber warscheinlich viel zu lange dauert und zu umständlich wird das mit einem emerge world -uDNpv zu machen, würde ich den Server einfach auf der neuen Hardware neu aufsetzten.

(Btw: Proxy und Mail->Exchange ist ganz einfach aufzusetzten, nur solltest du wirklich wissen was du tust.)

----------

## tstrubbi

alsooo,

neue Treiber in den Kernel nach dem zurückspielen des Image heisst: die Kiste wird wohl erstmal nicht starten, wie bekomme ich den Kernel dann neu bzw. wo bekomme ich den passenden Treiber her (bei einem Sempron Board).

Alternative: Neu Aufsetzen--> kann ich nicht einfach ein paar Dateien sichern und zurückspielen, vielleicht habe ich danach ja sogar mein geliebtes  GUI  :Wink: 

Danke soweit...

----------

## schmutzfinger

Du hast offensichtlich garkeine Ahnung. Wenn der Server arbeiten soll dann fasse ihn nicht an. Kauf den neue Hardware und setze das System neu auf, dann installierst du auf dem neuen alles was auf dem alten läuft. Soweit es das noch gibt. Und dann kopierst du Stück für Stück die configfiles aus /etc rüber. Daten in /var könnten auch wichtig sein. Und dann teste die beiden Kisten im Parrallebetrieb, ich bin einfach mal so frech zu behaupten das es auf Anhieb nicht klappt. Achja, ne gui wird dir herzlich wenig bringen. Das Hauptproblem wird wohl die Konfiguration der Dienste sein, und dafür gibts in gentoo keine GUI.

----------

## franzf

In Anbetracht der doch kritischen Lage (Server soll nachher noch laufen, du hast keine Ahnung):

Versuch dich auf nem anderen PC an einer Gentoo-Installation. Richte dir alles ein was du nachher auf dem Server auch laufen lassen willst.

Du könntest dir z.B. einfach ne günstige Festplatte holen und in deinen Desktop-Rechner einbauen.

So kannst du am wenigsten kaputt machen  :Wink: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## dakjo

 *franzf wrote:*   

> In Anbetracht der doch kritischen Lage (Server soll nachher noch laufen, du hast keine Ahnung):
> 
> Versuch dich auf nem anderen PC an einer Gentoo-Installation. Richte dir alles ein was du nachher auf dem Server auch laufen lassen willst.
> 
> Du könntest dir z.B. einfach ne günstige Festplatte holen und in deinen Desktop-Rechner einbauen.
> ...

 

... oder gib den Server in professionelle Hände. Ich hoffe du weisst was es heisst:"Offene Server im Internet sind wie Waffen in Kindeshand!".

Da es ja offensichtlich um eine Firma geht (Erst Linux dann nach Exchange) hängt warscheinlich auch etwas mehr da hinter.

Ich würd das nicht riskieren wenn ich keine Ahnung habe den Server einfach mal so "Umzubauen". Selbst wenn es mit einfachen kopieren klappen sollte ist er noch immer nicht UpToDate. Und das kann schlimme folgen haben. (Evtl. kann mann dich sogar als verantwortliche heranziehen falls mit der Kiste was passiert).

----------

## Anarcho

Da es sich offentsichtlich um einen Unternehmensserver im produtiven Einsatz handelt, der wohl auch noch Zugriff zum Internet hat, würde ich dir eher raten jemanden mit mehr Erfahrung an die Sache zu lassen (falls es in NRW ist, kann ich auch helfen).

Aber vielleicht mal generell gefragt: Warum möchtest du die Hardware tauschen? Wird nicht mehr alles erledigt was zu tun ist? Oder hast du einfach Angst das er plötzlich kaputt geht?

----------

## tstrubbi

etwas ungewöhnlich für ein Linux Forum, man bekommt gesagt das man keine Ahnung hat (schrob ich ja auch zu anfang), man erhält mehrmals kommerzielle Angebote, einen durchführbaren Lösungsansatz gibt es nicht...

Ich versuchs noch mal, vielleicht habt Ihr ja am Freitag nicht so die Lust über anderer Leute Probleme nachzudenken.

Achso vorweg: Habt keine Angst das ich mit Eurem KnoffHoff Geld verdienen will, ich möchte nichts Neues bauen oder konfigurieren, lediglich Hardware tauschen.

Das Gentoo läuft ja ohne GUI, also Sound und Grafik oder gar USB werden nicht gebraucht. Wenn ich die Netzwerkkarte umbaue, schafft es dann Gentoo nicht das System zu laden (Chipsatz,Prozessor,Platte)?

Ja ich weiss, ich soll doch einfach einen PC nehmen und anfangen aber es wird doch schon mal jemand mit einem Image ein Gentoo transferiert haben der Erfahrungen gemacht hat.

vielen Dank trotzdem, das kann doch eigentlich nicht so schwer sein...

----------

## py-ro

Was hast du, dir Lösung steht merhmals da, aber auch die Probleme die dadurch entstehen, so sollte es doch sein.

MfG

Py

----------

## Anarcho

Also ich weiss garnicht was du hast.

Es wurden doch Lösungen beigebracht. Wie schon erwähnt brauchst du das System nur auf die neuen Platte zu kopieren, den Kernel anzupassen und den Bootloader zu installieren.

Danach sollte das System auf der neuen Hardware problemlos laufen.

Es könnten noch Anpassungen nötig sein falls du auf der neuen Kiste eine SATA Platte verwendest und vorher eine IDE-Platte zum Einsatz kam.

Aber dadurch ist leider nicht das Problem mit den Updates behoben. Und ein Update von einem 2 Jahre alten System ist schon nicht mehr ganz so trivial weil sich in der Zeit sehr viel verändert hat.

Zum beispiel könnte es nötig sein für die neue Hardware auch einen neueren Kernel zu verwenden, welcher dann aber kein DevFS mehr unterstützt. Also musst du auf Udev setzen. Dann ist die Frage ob das alte baselayout schon Udev kann. Dann musst du eventuell noch ein neues baselayout installieren und das zieht dann einige weitere Pakete mit sich, ganz zu schweigen von den Unterschieden in den config-Dateien.

Nur mal so gefragt: Hängt die Kiste direkt im Internet oder hinter einer Firewall/NAT-Router/...? In diesem Fall ist das mit den Updates nicht ganz so kritisch, aber dennoch sinnvoll.

Wenn du dir also zutraust den Kernel neuzukompilieren (sollte wirklich kein grosses Problem sein) und wenn du sicher bist das der alte Kernel die neue Hardware auch unterstützt, dann ist das alles ganz einfach und leicht zu bewälltigen. Das einzige was du dann brauchst ist ne Live-CD um die Dateien zu kopieren.

Aber falls die Kiste dirket im Internet hängt ist es einfach grob fahrlässig die Maschine ohne Kenntnisse zu betreiben. Es gibt ja schliesslich schon genug Windows-Spamschleuderkisten, da muss ja nicht noch eine Gentookiste dazukommen.

----------

## tstrubbi

ok, der Reihe nach.

Ich nehme ein PATA System und ein Image, dann kann ich mir  (glaube ich) den Bootloader sparen (sollte ja im Image drin sein).

Wenn dann das System nicht startet weil der Kernel , sagen wir mal "PANIC" hat, wie geht man dann vor?

Updates kommt später

----------

## Anarcho

Je nach Imageprogramm ist der MBR enthalten oder nicht. Probleme könnte man bekommen wenn die Platten nicht identisch gross sind.

Daher ist ein "normales" kopieren (cp -a) meist die sichere Art.

Wenn der Kernel dann nicht korrekt bootet musst du mit einer Live-CD ins System gehen und den Kernel neu konfigurieren und neu kompilieren. Dann noch schnell das kernelimage kopieren (eventuell lilo ausführen) und einen neuen Test wagen.

Wenn die Performance nicht wichtig ist sollte der Kernel in den meisten Fällen mit den Generic IDE Drivers eigentlich booten können.

----------

## tuam

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Aber dadurch ist leider nicht das Problem mit den Updates behoben. Und ein Update von einem 2 Jahre alten System ist schon nicht mehr ganz so trivial weil sich in der Zeit sehr viel verändert hat.

 

Es hat sich genug geändert, so dass schon das alte Portage an neuen Ebuilds zerbröselt...

FF,

 Daniel

----------

## slick

Ist zwar in gewisserweise ein Support-Thread, mir aber zu allgemein.

Verschoben Deutsches Forum (German) --> Diskussionsforum

----------

## tstrubbi

Wenn der Kernel dann nicht korrekt bootet musst du mit einer Live-CD ins System gehen und den Kernel neu konfigurieren und neu kompilieren. Dann noch schnell das kernelimage kopieren (eventuell lilo ausführen) und einen neuen Test wagen.

OK, ich gebe es auf, das scheint hier ein Semi-Profi Forum zu sein in dem Man sich über Linux Anfänger eher Lustig macht (siehe Zitat).

Werde mich mal bei SUSE erkundigen, mit Gentoo bin ich erstmal durch...

----------

## Anarcho

 *tstrubbi wrote:*   

> Wenn der Kernel dann nicht korrekt bootet musst du mit einer Live-CD ins System gehen und den Kernel neu konfigurieren und neu kompilieren. Dann noch schnell das kernelimage kopieren (eventuell lilo ausführen) und einen neuen Test wagen.
> 
> OK, ich gebe es auf, das scheint hier ein Semi-Profi Forum zu sein in dem Man sich über Linux Anfänger eher Lustig macht (siehe Zitat).
> 
> Werde mich mal bei SUSE erkundigen, mit Gentoo bin ich erstmal durch...

 

Kannst du mir mal erklären wieso du meinst das ich mich damit über dich lustig gemacht hätte? Das würde mich jetzt doch noch interessieren.

Was ich schrieb war lediglich eine Kurzanleitung was zu tun sei. Wenn du dort was nicht verstehst dann frag halt statt beleidigt abzuziehen.

Ist doch wohl echt keine Art. Da antwortet man dir, gibt gutgemeinte Hinweise und zeigt die Risiken auf und alles was kommt ist: Ihr seit alle scheisse!

Na danke....

----------

## franzf

Ein Semiprofi-Forum ist das hier nicht, es wird nur erwartet, dass sich der Hilfesuchende auch mit der Materie beschäftigt.

Ein Forum kann einfach keinen professionellen Support bieten, wenngleich viele Problemlösungen, die hier geboten werden, diese Bezeichnung durchaus verdient hätten.

Nur setzt dein Fall schon bei den Basiskenntnissen an, ohne denen es nunmal nicht geht. Du wirst wohl oder übel in unüberwindbare Probleme stolpern, wenn du nur das abtippst (ohne zu verstehen) was man dir hier servieren würde. Und am Ende wären wir die Buhmänner...

Um dir die Basics anzueignen (wie bedien ich die Konsole, was ist ein chroot, wie editier ich configfiles, was nützt mir Portage...) hätte ich dir den Tip gegeben einfach mal ein Testsystem aufzusetzen. Wenn du nämlich erstmal verstehst, wie es funktioniert, wirst du nix anderes mehr versuchen wollen.

Da du aber jetzt sowieso zu SuSE willst interessiert dich das hier eh nimmer.

Also Bye

Franz

----------

## moe

LOL, hier is ja was los..

Dazu muss man wohl nix mehr sagen..

Daher nur ein Tipp, falls ein anderer diesen Thread über die Suche findet, und auch in der Lage ist die Lösungsvorschläge umzusetzen:

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Daher ist ein "normales" kopieren (cp -a) meist die sichere Art.

 

Find ich auch besser als mit dd rumzuspielen, wenn allerdings statt cp vorher ge"tar"t werden soll, auf keinen Fall den Schalter -p für "preserve permmissions" bei tar vergessen!

Gruss Maurice

----------

## Mr.Big

Junge, Du hast echt Mut.

Sagst das Du keine Ahnung von Linux hast und willst aber gleich mal in der "Königsklasse: Mailserver" mitspielen.

Auch von mir der Rat "Lass es lieber!"

Solange Du keinen Schimmer von Kernelbauen etc. hast brauchst  Du Dich gar nicht daran versuchen. 

Ich wage nämlich zu behaupten das ein 4 Jahre alter Kernel mit einem  halbwegs aktuellem Board nicht zurechtkommt!

Von diversen Updates, Sicherheitlücken etc. der immerhin ja auch 2 Jahre alten Config der Kiste ganz zu schweigen.Last edited by Mr.Big on Fri Oct 27, 2006 8:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tstrubbi

OK, hab mir erstmal Mut angetrunken, ist ja Freitag Abend  :Smile: 

Also, meine Sicht der Dinge:

Das hier ist ein Forum, da sollen normalerweise Erfahrungen ausgetauscht werden und Tipps gegeben werden (so mein Verständniss nach 11 Jahren Internet, jaja ich weiss Ihr habt alle mehr).

Aufgrund meiner Vorstellung und der Tatsache das ich es mit einem Image versuchen möchte müsst Ihr doch erkannt haben das ich mich nicht mit Euch messen will sondern einfach mal Erfahrungenberichte hören möchte. Ok, es kam die Erfahrung das das sowieso nicht geht und alles Scheisse ist. Der Typ hat keine Ahnung und braucht prof. Hilfe. Glaubt Ihr im Ernst das das noch etwas mit dem Grundgedaken eines Forums zu tun hat? Ihr dreht Euch hier in Eurem eigenem Saft und kanzelt alles ab was nicht auf Eurem Niveau ist. Ich brauche keinen Gentoo Powerkurs und ich glaube auch nicht das ein Server, der POP3 Postfächer ausliest und den Inhalt weitergibt, ein Mailserver ist. Was ich gebraucht hätte wäre ein Tip wie man den Kernel schnell so hin bekommt das er mit dem Image läuft, das mag ja versteckt irgendwo gestanden haben, ich versteh leider nicht was Ihr meint. Aber das liegt ja daran das ich keine Ahnung ...

Vergesst es , ich mag nicht mehr mit Euch spielen.

----------

## think4urs11

@tstrubbi:

Sämtliche Antworten waren - basierend auf den Infos die du preisgegeben hast - durchaus im Rahmen des zu erwartenden, incl. dem einen oder anderen etwas süffisanterem Kommentar (gell schmutzfinger ....)

Auch die Aussage 'das ist nicht so einfach wie du denkst' ist durchaus richtig. In der Regel kannst du davon ausgehen das mit Sicherheit irgendwann, irgendwas irgendwo in dieser Upgradeaktion schiefgeht das vorher nicht bedacht wurde - und spätestens dann brauchst du jemanden der sich gut mit dem System Gentoo an sich auskennt.

Schlimm wäre gewesen wenn jemand hier so verantwortungslos gewesen wäre und geschrieben hätte 'machst du dies das und jenes und alles wird gut' - DAS wäre unprofessionell gewesen, weil es keine Patentlösung gibt. Im Groben sind sich viele Systeme ähnlich aber die Feinheiten sind es die immer wieder für Probleme sorgen...

Oder professionell gesprochen: Was du hier im Forum bekommen kannst ist Level-1 und Level-2 Support, aber Level-3 erfordert oft/meistens den Fachmann vor Ort; dafür ist ein Forum schlicht nicht die richtige Plattform.

und von deinem Dreifach-Post habe ich mir mal erlaubt 2 Kopien ersatzlos zu löschen.

----------

## xraver

lol, da muss man echt schmunzeln - wenn man das hier so liesst.

Der Ex-Admin wird bestimmt die CFLAGS für die Maschiene angepasst haben. Läuft z.B ein auf Athlon optimierter Code auf z.B einem neuen Intel? Fragen über Fragen....

Da würd ich doch lieber erstmal den Ex-Admin fragen und mich dann auch in Gentoo reinfuchsen - wenn man schon plant Gentoo weiter zu verwenden.

tstrubbi, aber um trotzdem zu antworten;

-userdaten sichern (backup ist ja eh plicht)

-system neu aufsetzen

...oder, einfach platte in den neuen rechner bauen, von LiveCD booten, chroot ins system auf platte und kernel neu backen.

Ansonsten wünsch ich dir viel Spass.

 *tstrubbi wrote:*   

> Vergesst es , ich mag nicht mehr mit Euch spielen.

 

hm, wieder meine Zeit verschwendet.

----------

## moe

 *tstrubbi wrote:*   

> Vergesst es , ich mag nicht mehr mit Euch spielen.

 

Fragt sich nur für wen das jetz ein Verlust ist  :Wink: 

----------

## Freiburg

kann ein admin den Thread schließen? Ich glaube nicht das da nochwas sinnvolles kommt...

----------

## tuam

 *tstrubbi wrote:*   

> OK, ich gebe es auf, das scheint hier ein Semi-Profi Forum zu sein in dem Man sich über Linux Anfänger eher Lustig macht (siehe Zitat).
> 
> Werde mich mal bei SUSE erkundigen, mit Gentoo bin ich erstmal durch...

 

Lieber tstrubbi,

ich wünsche Dir viel Glück dabei - wenn Du konstruktivere Foren als dieses findest, sag mir bitte bescheid. 

Ansonsten entschuldige ich mich stellvertretend für alle vielmals dafür, dass wir Dir keine zehn Zeilen bieten konnten, die Du einfach an einem Prompt abtippen musstest. Gentoo ist leider etwas komplizierter als das; und wir möchten auch, dass jeder etwas davon versteht, was eigentlich auf seiner Box passiert.

Dennoch viel Erfolg bei Deiner Migration und 

FF,

 Daniel

----------

## Dr. Arbeitslos

Er ist ein Windowsadmin, er erwartete offensichtlich eine Point-and-Klick-Anleitung und ihr kommt dem Mann hier mit Fachwissen   :Confused: 

----------

## schachti

 *tstrubbi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Kann ich die alte Kiste (vermutlich P2 oder Athlon) per Image sichern und gegen eine neue (vermutlich Sempron) austauschen, dann Image zurückspielen und erwarten das alles wie bisher läuft
> 
> 

 

Nur, wenn die Hardware gleich bleibt bzw. der neue Prozessor abwärtskompatibel zum alten Prozessor ist (bezüglich des vom gcc erzeugten Binärcodes). Von P2 oder Athlon auf Sempron sollte (TM) funktionieren, wenn die CFLAGS nicht zu abenteuerlich gewählt sind.

 *tstrubbi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> neue Treiber in den Kernel nach dem zurückspielen des Image heisst: die Kiste wird wohl erstmal nicht starten, wie bekomme ich den Kernel dann neu bzw. wo bekomme ich den passenden Treiber her (bei einem Sempron Board).
> 
> 

 

Du mußt dazu in der Kernel-Konfiguration die passenden Optionen für die neue Hardware auswählen.

Wie Du prinzipiell einen neuen Kernel installierst, findest Du hier: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/kernel-upgrade.xml.

 *tstrubbi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Alternative: Neu Aufsetzen--> kann ich nicht einfach ein paar Dateien sichern und zurückspielen, vielleicht habe ich danach ja sogar mein geliebtes  GUI 
> 
> 

 

Kannst Du ebenso machen - System neu aufsetzen und die benötigten Konfigurationsdateien und restliche Daten dann einspielen. Aber auch dann mußt Du den Kernel entsprechend konfigurieren.

 *tstrubbi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn ich die Netzwerkkarte umbaue, schafft es dann Gentoo nicht das System zu laden (Chipsatz,Prozessor,Platte)? 
> 
> 

 

Du brauchst neue Treiber für genau die Hardware, die neu ist (falls nicht schon vorhanden). Bleibt die Netzwerkkarte gleich und ändert sich nur das Board, mußt Du den Support für den neuen Chipsatz in den Kernel kompilieren.

 *tstrubbi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Werde mich mal bei SUSE erkundigen, mit Gentoo bin ich erstmal durch...
> 
> 

 

SuSE wird Dir kaum verraten, wie Du unter gentoo einen neuen, zu der geänderten Hardware passenden Kernel kompilierst.   :Twisted Evil: 

Wenn Du eine "Klick-und-fertig"-Lösung wünscht, wirst Du mit SuSE sicherlich glücklicher als mit gentoo. Gentoo ist nunmal ein System, bei dem man vieles per Hand machen muß - und um das machen zu können, muß man sein System kennen und gewisses Grundlagenwissen besitzen.

----------

